# Nice temps means time to smoke cheese.



## link (Sep 23, 2014)

So, with the temps getting a bit cooler here in Michigan (last night was 50°) it was time to smoke some cheese.

Here is my little PC Smoker (for smaller batches) loaded up with:

Orange Peel Munster

Mozzarella

Sharp Cheddar

Pinconning Cheddar













Cheese 1.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 23, 2014






Got the A-Maze-N pellet smoker going with Oak pellets in the bottom. Smoked for 2.5 hours. I let it sit in the fridge overnight to cool and then vacumm sealed this morning.

I will let this sit until at least Christmas.













Cheese 2.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 23, 2014






Thanks for looking!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello Link.  Looks mighty good!  OK.  Now tell me about that PC smoker.  Are you using the fan to help with temps?  Just using the case with all but one/two holes sealed?  I have and old case and some large pieces of thin sheet metal to work with.  Like the idea of doing smaller batches from time to time.  You could do a small batch every week or two and have a constant supply of smoked cheese or smoked fresh veg. ( such as jalapenos, onions, tomatoes ) without drying and or freezing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## link (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey Danny,

Yes, this is basically an old PC i was going to toss. I gutted it out and bought some very thin oak sheets and lined the inside. If you look close I have an opening at the bottom left that I did not close off. this is where i place the pellet smoker so it gets air.

You cannot see in this picture but on the top left I removed the two panels that would have had DVD ROMS and mounted the PC fan there so it pulls air through the box.

It works really well.

Link


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for that link.  I thought the fan would help.  Ideas rollin round in my small brain.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 25, 2014)

what a great thought for a small smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  gives ME something to think about instead of waiting to have enough to fill the box.\\

tom


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed !   That's a great idea.  With all of the upgrades in the last 15 yrs, there must be loads of cases out there!

I'm going to do that this weekend...supposed to rain Saturday ..


----------



## driedstick (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks great Link, Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

